# Shutter count



## Ernicus (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone now if Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com is accurate?  Also, is it taking into account when you save RAW+JPG or is it counting actual clicks of your shutter?

Thanks


----------



## SCraig (Jul 5, 2012)

The shutter count is just that, a count of the times the shutter has been actuated.  Saving RAW + JPEG will still only record one shutter actuation.

The best place to check shutter count is in the EXIF data of a photograph.  Every one of them has it stored there.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 5, 2012)

Just wondering if that site actually read the shutter count vs images.  Damn I take a lot of pictures.  Would be nice to have a photography or two as well.  lol.


----------



## RedStickChick (Jul 5, 2012)

In PhotoMechanic it's under the frame #. I think I'm around 6500 on a d3s.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2012)

I just tested your link and it matches what I get in Preview (Mac).


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2012)

It is my understanding that Canon cameras do not write the shutter count to EXIF data fields that the camera owner can access, but all Nikon DSLRs made in the last 8 or so years do - _if you set the camera to shoot a JPEG.

_


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2012)

KmH said:


> It is my understanding that Canon cameras do not write the shutter count to EXIF data fields that the camera owner can access, but all Nikon DSLRs made in the last 8 or so years do - _if you set the camera to shoot a JPEG.
> _


I get a shutter count on my D40 for raw, as well.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 5, 2012)

snowbear said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It is my understanding that Canon cameras do not write the shutter count to EXIF data fields that the camera owner can access, but all Nikon DSLRs made in the last 8 or so years do - _if you set the camera to shoot a JPEG.
> ...


I do with my D60, D90, and D7000 as well.

I wasn't aware that Canon doesn't write the data to EXIF in a readable format.  Thanks for that bit of information.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 5, 2012)

cool.  thanks for the info.  I hit 8400 last night, only had my d3100 for 3 months and 2 days.  lolz   The force is strong with this one.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 6, 2012)

Not all Nikon cameras stored the shutter count in the EXIF. The D200 for instance didn't. It stored the shutter count in a hidden field in the RAW file. A program was needed to extract this count from the picture.


----------



## kingsgraphic (Oct 23, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Just wondering if that site actually read the shutter count vs images.  Damn I take a lot of pictures.  Would be nice to have a photography or two as well.  lol.



Hi, I've been using KusoEXIF, downloadable from Softpedia at;

Download KUSO Exif Viewer 3.0 Free - The greatest to view Image EXIF from Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox by right click function menu - Softpedia

 to read EXIF and shutter count data. It has the nice touch, and not just because it's free, of being able to hide the EXIF items you mostly are not interested in, and also to arrange items in the list top-to-bottom in your own preference, and you get a thumbnail of each image as you scroll through the folder. I put shutter count near the top just under the camera info. That way you don't have to scroll through yards of EXIF data to find it.....(Opanda)!
Regards, Tony


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

For my T3i I just use Magic Lantern firmware. It shows approximate, so I'm over 15k in around 5 months. I reallyyyyy want to upgrade, I feel like too much of an amateur walking around with it and what I'm limited with lol


----------



## gsgary (Oct 23, 2012)

Just shoot until it breaks simple


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Just shoot until it breaks simple



Haha I love that


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Just shoot until it breaks simple



It does matter though if you're looking to buy a used or sell one. It can be a deal breaker


----------



## gsgary (Oct 23, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> It does matter though if you're looking to buy a used or sell one. It can be a deal breaker



Never bothered me i  bought a 1Dmk2 with over 100,000 about 3 years ago still works ok, it was scratched and chipped but was nearly half the price of one in perfect condition i dont buy them to look good maybe when i get my M9


----------



## JSER (Oct 23, 2012)

It costs just £120 inclusive of postage etc to replace a 60D and £180 for a 7D shutter, who worries about the count..,


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah, people who obsess over shutter count are the weirdest.  I mean it is a relevant piece of information, but people act like it's the be all and end all.  

I once saw someone selling two 7D's, one with 1,500 or so actuations, but several chips in the finish and had very obviously been handled very rough, and another with 4,000, in otherwise pristine condition.  the 1500 actuation body, despite being in much worse condition, sold for $50 more.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 23, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> For my T3i I just use Magic Lantern firmware. It shows approximate, so I'm over 15k in around 5 months. I reallyyyyy want to upgrade, I feel like too much of an amateur walking around with it and what I'm limited with lol



Limited in what way?  Have you stopped to consider the fact that whatever you have, even if it's just a point-and-shoot, has FAR more capabilities and functionality than anything some of the "Old Masters" such as Ansel Adams could have even imagined?  Yet somehow they managed to work around those limitations and produce astounding photographs.  You already have more tools at your disposal than ANY photographer who shot for National Geographic or Life or Time 25 or so years ago ever dreamed of.  And you're already "Limited" by what you have?  You must be a true prodigy.


----------



## Dao (Oct 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> > For my T3i I just use Magic Lantern firmware. It shows approximate, so I'm over 15k in around 5 months. I reallyyyyy want to upgrade, I feel like too much of an amateur walking around with it and what I'm limited with lol
> ...




I believe he meant he look like a amateur since he is using a T3i.   So he want to upgrade so that he looks like a pro or at least does not looks like a amateur.  I am the opposite.  Sometimes I really wish the white lens is not white.


----------



## nmoody (Oct 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> yeah, people who obsess over shutter count are the weirdest.  I mean it is a relevant piece of information, but people act like it's the be all and end all.



It's more the fact to see if the camera was actually used or was just someone thought they would use it. I have seen some T3i with 400 count selling for the same price as ones with 50000.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 23, 2012)

Dao said:


> I believe he meant he look like a amateur since he is using a T3i.   So he want to upgrade so that he looks like a pro or at least does not looks like a amateur.  I am the opposite.  Sometimes I really wish the white lens is not white.


Heck, if one doesn't want to look like an amateur just go to a carpet supply house and get one of the tubes that carpet is rolled on.  Cut a piece off (make it as long as desired), paint it black (or white for the Canon people), and stick it over whatever lens is available.  Odds are not many people would know the difference.

There are an awful lot of people these days that don't want to look like an amateur or feel they are being "Limited" by whatever they are shooting.  The truth is that for every TRUE professional photographer (and by TRUE I mean those that make 100% of their income from photography and have built an enviable reputation as being truly good at their craft.  NOT some of these self-proclaimed "Professionals" that couldn't produce a decent shot if they had to.) there are probably a thousand or more amateurs.  In fact I know a lot of "Amateur" photographers I'd hire before a lot of "Professional" photographers.

As to being "Limited" my point was that being "Limited" is a state of mind and not a physical issue in most cases.  Yes, there are certain instances in which one camera will do something better than another camera, but the fact remains that ANY camera built in the past few years has capabilities that weren't even thought of before the early 1970's.  If one feels that they are being "Limited" by their camera I suggest they pull a back issue of Time or Life or National Geographic from the 1960's and take a look at some of the photographs.  ALL of them, every single one of them, were shot using cameras far less capable than those of today are.  Then I would like for them to explain to me how they are being "Limited" by their equipment.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Never bothered me i  bought a 1Dmk2 with over 100,000 about 3 years ago still works ok, it was scratched and chipped but was nearly half the price of one in perfect condition i dont buy them to look good maybe when i get my M9



That's a good way to think of things. Maybe I should start doing that haha


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Limited in what way?  Have you stopped to consider the fact that whatever you have, even if it's just a point-and-shoot, has FAR more capabilities and functionality than anything some of the "Old Masters" such as Ansel Adams could have even imagined?  Yet somehow they managed to work around those limitations and produce astounding photographs.  You already have more tools at your disposal than ANY photographer who shot for National Geographic or Life or Time 25 or so years ago ever dreamed of.  And you're already "Limited" by what you have?  You must be a true prodigy.



You have a great point but I'm talking about how I would measure up with other photographers in today's world. I want to primarily shoot sports and wildlife, so with 3fps compared to 8, 10, or 12 I wouldn't be going home with as many keepers, and maybe zero in low light situations because it's a crop and cannot handle ISO very well, but I think the 7D will be a great starting point for learning to shoot many day time sports


----------



## gsgary (Oct 23, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top quality lenses are more important, a lady in our club uses a 500D and gets great wildlife shots Amongst The Reeds | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> I believe he meant he look like a amateur since he is using a T3i.   So he want to upgrade so that he looks like a pro or at least does not looks like a amateur.  I am the opposite.  Sometimes I really wish the white lens is not white.



No, you are very wrong. I feel like an amateur trying to shoot low light on a slow crop body for sports/wildlife. I want to upgrade to the 7D for price and FPS because I can't afford the 1D series. I've always made due with what I got, to say I haven't is incorrect. 1. You don't know me 2. You don't know how hard I work to get the shots I currently get.

I only want a better body so that things would be easier on me, with the T3i I feel like I try so hard with a lot of things and end up failing (like most amateurs do). So hard to track moving subjects on AI SERVO with one center AF point is not as responsive as others with more digic processors and AF points. It's very inconvenient. So, I feel like more of an amateur because I can't get a lot of the shots that I want with what I'm limited with compared to other top end DSLR's and lots of out of focus shots are thrown away. Looks doesn't matter to me, I even mess around with my crappy phones panorama feature, my GoPro, and a broken point and shoot just to show people that it's not the camera that's important, but rather the photographer. I still shoot film as well. Don't people in the photography business try to top others? It's harder when limited. Have someone shoot with a T3i and another with a 1D Mark iii, iv, or 1Dx in low light and compare how many keepers they have. I'm not looking for an argument so this is all I have to say. Goodbye


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 23, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> No, you are very wrong. I feel like an amateur trying to shoot low light on a slow crop body for sports/wildlife. I want to upgrade to the 7D for price and FPS because I can't afford the 1D series. I've always made due with what I got, to say I haven't is incorrect. 1. You don't know me 2. You don't know how hard I work to get the shots I currently get.
> 
> I only want a better body so that things would be easier on me, with the T3i I feel like I try so hard with a lot of things and end up failing (like most amateurs do). So hard to track moving subjects on AI SERVO with one center AF point is not as responsive as others with more digic processors and AF points. It's very inconvenient. So, I feel like more of an amateur because I can't get a lot of the shots that I want with what I'm limited with compared to other top end DSLR's and lots of out of focus shots are thrown away. Looks doesn't matter to me, I even mess around with my crappy phones panorama feature, my GoPro, and a broken point and shoot just to show people that it's not the camera that's important, but rather the photographer. I still shoot film as well. Don't people in the photography business try to top others? It's harder when limited. Have someone shoot with a T3i and another with a 1D Mark iii, iv, or 1Dx in low light and compare how many keepers they have. I'm not looking for an argument so this is all I have to say. Goodbye



Heed your own advice: It's not the camera, it's the photographer.

In the t3i, you have have a pixel-packed sensor equivalent to the sensor found in the 60d and 7d. Difference in image quality produced from these cameras is negligible. 

Don't fall into the trap that it's your equipment's fault that you're not producing professional quality images. Hand a real pro a t3i with good glass, and he/she will make great images.  You need to consider it's your lack of experience that is contributing to the fact that your images are not meeting your standard. 

There are many ways to skin a fish, relying on high burst speeds to get a shot is something I almost never do. I focus with center point AF all the time and almost never miss focus. Working on timing, technique, and form is going to make much _more of a difference _than shelling out for a camera you think you need.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

The biggest problem with the T3i is the just one control wheel.  It leads to a LOT of menu diving and shooting in the semi-auto modes.  Once you go to dual command wheels, you pretty much never can go back.  I always thought shooting in manual was really hard, until I started shooting with the 7D and then my D7000.  Then I realized shooting in manual was hard, because my first camera (D3100) wasn't really designed to be shot in manual.  

I still have my D3100.  I still use it as a second body.  Can it take great pictures?  Sure, absolutely it can.  Is it harder?  Yeah, sure it is.  I have to think much more about the actual mechanics of shooting with it, dive into menus to change relatively commonly changed settings, grope for a button to change aperture, etc.  With a semi-pro level body, once you get the hang of it, the camera almost just becomes a part of you, you don't have to think about how to shoot, you can just shoot.  You can focus on your craft instead of thinking about hwo your camera works.  That's the biggest difference to me.


----------



## petefreeman (Apr 8, 2020)

Just thought I'd make a note to give folks an idea on my shutter count for my Nikon D90, which I read somewhere that Nikon reckon is good for 100,000 photos well mine has surpassed that - mines done 235,743, I use my D90 almost every day, bought it new in April 2009, have never changed the card in it, it's still a great camera but recently hasn't been turning itself off so eats the rechargeable batter if left in.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 9, 2020)

I speak canon 
1 shutter count.
This is something I see and have looked into as well. I have seen the programs others have spoken about.
Just a reminder that on the canon you can a, reset the count, b if you use a card from another camera with a higher count the first will adjust to the higher count on the card, 
2 limited, I had to look up what the T3i was as here we use a different name. So T3i is the 600d.
I am not not going to debate if it has limitations, the question is can they be worked around. 
If I said that I was going to use my 600d to produce an image with a final print size of 72 inches,,, that’s nearly the height of an average door way here in uk
Would you say the camera was to limited
A camera is a brick with a milk bottle stuck on the front.... 
and before you all jump up to slap me I know l glass is better than kit lens but if you can’t hold the weight of  l glass
Then it will not produce its best


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 9, 2020)

swiftparkour94 said:


> For my T3i I just use Magic Lantern firmware. It shows approximate, so I'm over 15k in around 5 months. I reallyyyyy want to upgrade, I feel like too much of an amateur walking around with it and what I'm limited with lol



You know, the T3i is actually pretty impressive given when it came out.  Honestly, if you don't have a full frame that would be the upgrade I would suggest...and keep both.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 9, 2020)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Hand a real pro a t3i with good glass,



Well, we hijacked this thread, but I agree.  Glass can compensate for the body but the body cannot compensate for glass and neither can compensate for skill.


----------

